# How about a GBAtemp Census?



## Hadrian (Feb 11, 2007)

census


cen·sus (plural cen·sus·es)


noun 
Definition:

1. count of population: an official count of a population carried out at set intervals

2. systematic count: a systematic count or survey

So a lighthearted survey of sorts, a load of questions and that to get an idea of what sort of folk reside here.

An example:

Regular questions like...
Age:
Sex:
Religion:
Country of origin:
Country you live in:

And then other stuff?:
What music you're into?: 
Do you prefer cheese to eggs?:
What gaming systems do you own?:
Which of the above do you love?:
Why are you with GBAtemp?:
Any other ROM release news forums you've joined:

That sort of thing, some serious questions and some not so. And then once, lets say after two months of collecting these answers we or I publish the results...well not specific answers but in percentage form like...

76% 
54% are aged 80-90 years of age.
2% like goats for company.
41% Are Mormons.
33% Hate first person shooters.
93% are Nintendo fanboys.
4% Regard Microsoft as an necessary evil 

Also have some charts for other questions like a best loved consoles/computers, tv shows, games, bands etc.

That sort of thing, maybe not those questions of course we can have suggestions.

Yes I'm bored, but intrigued to what and who join this forum.

Edit:  I'd like to add that if this goes ahead that if anyone would want to take part that once questions have been finalised, to PM me and I'll send them a form, to which they'll send back to me.

Another thing, maybe only allow people who have been here for 6 months, maybe depends on what others think.


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, I think maybe something that deleted members who have not logged in for 6 months would be good, and maybe some statistics too...

- Sam


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh I'd like to add that if this goes ahead that if anyone would want to take part that once questions have been finalised, to PM me and I'll send them a form, to which they'll send back to me.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 11, 2007)

Will do.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> Regular questions like...
> Age:
> Sex:
> Religion:
> ...



Unknown
sure
all
Earth
All of them


----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2007)

You are forgetting that people who refuse to take surveys make up a significant percentage of the population. Even more so in a web forum. So any voluntary survey results will be wildly inaccurate.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 29, 2010)

Mega bump inspired by this but this is something I'd like to still do and I've noticed a similar thread by Veho, maybe something we can work on?

I think it would be an interesting read and maybe the results could help us serve our members better.

I'm just a nosy curious person.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 29, 2010)

Could prove interesting, I already know a lot about Tempers with Facebook, but I don't know anything about others (or at least not much). So yeah, this'd be a good idea.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 29, 2010)

A Census could be a good idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As long as people can choose if there are questions they don't want to answer.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 29, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> A Census could be a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they can answer whatever they feel comfortable to answer.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 29, 2010)

I know I'd fill it out, but then again I love surveys.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 29, 2010)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Well, I think maybe something that deleted members who have not logged in for 6 months would be good, and maybe some statistics too...
> 
> - Sam



I'm not sure I'd like that. A lot of people around here go on hiatuses and plan to return. Coming back and seeing that their account is gone would not be too pleasant.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome, do it, Hadrian


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd answer it, because I love surveys.


----------



## Elritha (Mar 29, 2010)

I usually hate answering surveys, something like this I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd like to fill out/read something like this.



			
				Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GBAtemp had something like that ages ago and that's exactly why my old account is gone. So, as you may understand, I'm not too fond of this idea.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd like a census. I don't know many people at all here...


----------



## Raestloz (Mar 30, 2010)

Good thing my account is still here. I'd participate on a census alright


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 30, 2010)

A census that updates profile information, and can cause them to be displayed (if checked by the user to do so) would be a clever idea.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 30, 2010)

People will naturally give stupid answers.I'll answer everything except for religion because I hate it.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 11, 2007)

census


cen·sus (plural cen·sus·es)


noun 
Definition:

1. count of population: an official count of a population carried out at set intervals

2. systematic count: a systematic count or survey

So a lighthearted survey of sorts, a load of questions and that to get an idea of what sort of folk reside here.

An example:

Regular questions like...
Age:
Sex:
Religion:
Country of origin:
Country you live in:

And then other stuff?:
What music you're into?: 
Do you prefer cheese to eggs?:
What gaming systems do you own?:
Which of the above do you love?:
Why are you with GBAtemp?:
Any other ROM release news forums you've joined:

That sort of thing, some serious questions and some not so. And then once, lets say after two months of collecting these answers we or I publish the results...well not specific answers but in percentage form like...

76% 
54% are aged 80-90 years of age.
2% like goats for company.
41% Are Mormons.
33% Hate first person shooters.
93% are Nintendo fanboys.
4% Regard Microsoft as an necessary evil 

Also have some charts for other questions like a best loved consoles/computers, tv shows, games, bands etc.

That sort of thing, maybe not those questions of course we can have suggestions.

Yes I'm bored, but intrigued to what and who join this forum.

Edit:  I'd like to add that if this goes ahead that if anyone would want to take part that once questions have been finalised, to PM me and I'll send them a form, to which they'll send back to me.

Another thing, maybe only allow people who have been here for 6 months, maybe depends on what others think.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 30, 2010)

People can answer whatever they feel comfortable with, if they choose to be silly then that's fine.  In a way that still helps as it tells us of the personalities of some members.

I'll see where this goes, when I come back in a few days I'll decide whether to do this or not.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 30, 2010)

God, you with your stupid idea's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 J/k

I will answer it for you Hadrian, I would do anything for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This would be really interesting, can't wait


----------



## Snorlax (Mar 30, 2010)

Sure, a census could be fun!

I don't think deleting inactive accounts is a good idea though. ._.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 30, 2010)

Especially not only 6 month old ones...
Send a series of emails to inacive accounts, maybe a couple of years since they've been used, a bit like notices before the user gets evicted from Hotel GBAtemp.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 8, 2010)

Regular questions like...
Age: No problem here with me. I'm 48 eh
Sex: don't expect all the girls to be willing to admit it. Don't expect all the listed girls to really BE girls either.
Religion: Not an overly good idea.
Country of origin: No problem there with me.
Country you live in: Same lack of problem. But don't look forward to race answers.

And then other stuff?:
What music you're into?: I think mentioning your age is likely more accurate. Knowing the decade you were born says all ya need to know. Most of you weren't even thought up when my favs were made.
Do you prefer cheese to eggs?: Odd questions are fun though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What gaming systems do you own?: Logical choice of question I have a PS3 PC and a DSi XL currently.
Which of the above do you love?: Likely a bad idea just causes fan flames.
Why are you with GBAtemp?: In my case I am here because roms sites can be relied on to 'disappear' for more reasons than I can count. Why join a soon to be disappeared site eh.
Any other ROM release news forums you've joined: See above response.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm more than willing to respond to a census here. 
Uncle Sam, however, can kiss my ass.


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 20, 2010)

this seems like a good idea....

id be willing to give any help?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 20, 2010)

I wouldn't mind this.
It would be interesting to learn about Tempers.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not sure how useful it would be. I imagine those who run the site have plenty of information from places such as Alexa http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/gbatemp.net# and google-analytics etc.


----------

